# Slightly OT: Longest-produced auto to end



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The *longest-produced model* in automotive history will end production in December. I had a friend who would pull the engine on his and tinker with it on the kitchen table. 

Well, at least we can still run the HO version. 

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bummer dude...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So sad, but not a huge loss. It's nearly impossible to import one to the states due to emissions and safety laws.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Can't believe anyone was still buying them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I had no idea they were even made anymore? whens the last time you saw one at a dealer??? Or is this like a custom shop?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is in Brazil, where they have been made since 1957.
Not many sold for regular vehicles for years, mostly commercial use.
Food vendors, taxis, service vans and such. You could get it with a diesel engine.
Looks funny with a radiator in the front. They are still everywhere down there.
Cheap, practical transport. Lots of customized hot rods too.
Article says they last ones will be special editions, passenger versions.
Interestingly, they were introduced as 'combination vehicle'.
In Brazil, they nick named them a 'combi' (coombi).

One of my neighbors has a VW van. They are mint. He's in some kind of club.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew they recently stopped production of the bug in Mexico not too long ago. Once the gov't decided taxi cabs had to be 4 doors, that was it for the bug.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*How can we miss you ...*

*... if you won't go away?*

Dang. That was quick. 

*It's baaaaack.*








2014 VW Microbus?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks really good for what it is. Think you might see some around during F1 weekend?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The article I linked is from 2010, and those are concept drawings.

But 2014 still seems to be the target intro date. There are 2013 prototype photos *here*.









Unless that's the German management version of Andre the Giant standing beside it, that microbus is _*really*_ micro. 

It's talked about as a retro-styled update of the beloved old roomy VW van. 









But it isn't.
I mean, good luck fitting a 6-way love-in plus a hookah and incense burner in that little thing.

What it really appears to be, is a 21st Century take on the 600 Multipla FIAT's tiny 6-passenger "wagon" from 1955-66.









Now I have an amused affection for the Multipla, but it _*is*_ somewhat less than iconic. Unless you're a nostalgic Italian cab-driver.

-- D
_The moving finger writes
And, having writ, moves on.
Nor all your piety nor wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a line,
Nor all your tears wash out a word of it._


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Fiat looks like something right out of Thomas, the talking train... Any insight Rich? :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Before Spicoli*

Like that new computer controlled water pumping space toilet has even the minutest fraction of the micro-bus' soul.

Our family had a '64 bus. Sea foam green/white two-tone with the mighty 40 horse. Dad bought it in '66 for a song. My first vehicle. Old man made me service it and adhere to the factory schedule. Took my drivers test in it. Lost my cherry in it. Four motors not counting the one it came with. Half a million miles on it. Painted the continental United States with it...twice; as well as parts of Mexico and Canada. I worked on them for years over my career.

It did everything ever asked of it and more. With reduction boxes, silly thing could haul ton... so long as you could figure out how to get it inside or drag it along behind; albeit mashed down on the snubbers LMAO. Superior stump jumping capabilities with great ground clearance and float-a-bility. It was the ultimate grinder on 8 bux worth of gas. Months camping at a time on the road, firewood and trash hauling, rummage sale duty for the ladies auxillery, regular Friday night driveins, keggers and smoke outs; as well as rock concert taxi service.

I finally sold it in '84 to a kid who wouldnt stop pestering me about it. After her retirement, he and I drug it around the block twice and she lit up, eventually hitting on all four and ran like the day she was parked except for the rotted off muffler. 

I could help but smile and then shed a tear as "da magic bus" drove off up the street. I now know that I was watching my youth motor on down the road.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I can see we're going to have to add "Poet" to the catalogue of Bill's titles. Hobbytalk's own Renaissance man.

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I owned a '67 Bus, first year for 12v electrics and the 53hp 1500cc motor. Otherwise, it was identical to what Bill described. Back in the mid-late 70's I was a VW Shop mechanic, and in my lifetime, owned two '69 Bugs, a '70 bug, the '67 bus, '71 Squareback, and a 1980 Diesel Rabbit ! Looking back now, I have to say- WHY !? And you'll note, in my collection of about 200 HO Slotcars, Not ONE VW !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Like that new computer controlled water pumping space toilet has even the minutest fraction of the micro-bus' soul.
> 
> Our family had a '64 bus. Sea foam green/white two-tone with the mighty 40 horse. Dad bought it in '66 for a song. My first vehicle. Old man made me service it and adhere to the factory schedule. Took my drivers test in it. Lost my cherry in it. Four motors not counting the one it came with. Half a million miles on it. Painted the continental United States with it...twice; as well as parts of Mexico and Canada. I worked on them for years over my career.
> 
> ...


1 reason "Why" it w/ invincible, that era bus had a gear reduction @ the end of the transaxle tubes....
the rear wheels had a gear 2 gear reduction 2 the axle shafts....
not 2 mention king-pin front end suspension :thumbsup: 

had/rebuilt/customized 2 many VW's 2 remember.....
mostly Beetles & did a lot of Dune Buggy conversions :thumbsup:

not bad 4 a 32-ish horse-powered engine....huh????:freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I watched a documentary on the VW Bus a couple months back. It started from an open air truck type thing. That VW used in its Wolfsburg plant to haul equipment & people from one end of the plant to another. Then a guy sat down & drew a picture of what we now all know & love as the bus. The picture looked very much like my drawings. My drawings are much worse than my 6 y/o daughters drawings. I think the guy may be living in California now. Far out man.....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This thread has been a great read...thanks for posting!! 

Bob...was a 1972 Super Beetle owner here...zilla


----------

